# My new (to me) Yamaha YS-624



## VintageYamaha

Picked this one up last week, it's a great condition snowblower. Wish it had the tracks though, although I don't need them, it's mostly for show in my case. 

Snowblower is an early 90s wheeled YS-624W snowblower. Pull-start and all. Did a parts breakdown last week and changed the auger shaft and impeller bearings, as well as a complete tune-up. Starts nicely and can't wait to see some snow!


----------



## Blue Hill

Nicely done! It looks like a beauty.


----------



## 69ariens

Looks great . never seen one in person but I have heard great things about them.


----------



## VintageYamaha

Thanks!

The fun part in acquiring this snowblower, which most people around me found to be slightly insane, is that I had to cross the border and drive about 400 miles there and back from Laval, Quebec to Barre, Vermont to pick it up. The fellow I got it from would wheel and deal snowblowers, buying them at auctions in the summer and selling them during the fall season. He had no idea about Yamaha snowblowers. Thankfully! Was able to get it for a decent price.


----------



## skippy1969

Nice YS624!
I think you'll be glad you don't have tracks in the long run.
From what I heard the tracked models are a bit more awkward to handle and if the tracks get worn out ,they can be difficult to find replacements.
If it is anything like my YS828 you'll be impressed wit the performance.


----------



## VintageYamaha

Welcome aboard Skippy1969!

I think you are 100% correct. Wheels are easy to find, tracks for an older Yamaha are not. I actually have a wheeled and a tracked version. I e' keeping the wheeled version. Easier to manipulate, etc. We'll see how it performs in the snow! Can't wait.


----------



## loneraider

I traveled a couple hundred miles in total to pick up my Ariens.
left a 6.00 am ,crawled through Toronto traffic...ect
people here thought I was nuts too..lol


----------

